# I never knew



## tom (Mar 21, 2007)

Hello all.

I had no idea smoking meat was so popular.

This looks like a great place to learn all about it....been wanting to make good ribs for a while. I've grilled on a weber, hibachi, and used propane for a few years now, but never really made good BBQ. 

Looking forward to learning the craft of smoking meat!

Tom


----------



## meowey (Mar 21, 2007)

Welcome Tom!  Glad you are here!

You've come to the right place.  Browse through the forums to see how others have pursued their craft.  What type of smoker do you have, or are thinking about getting.  

Ask lots of questions.  The friendly folks here at SMF will make answer.  Sign up for Jeff's free 5-day course on smoking basics.  That's always a good place to start.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 21, 2007)

Welcome aboard Tom.  Glad to have you here.  Check the pork forum for advice on ribs.  Look for the threads on 3-2-1 rib cooking.  Also be sure and sign up for the free e-course it has a lot of info to help you get started.


----------



## tom (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks!

No equipment yet. Trying to figure out the right forum to start asking the smart questions in....equipment will be my first topic.

thanks again

Tom


----------



## shellbellc (Mar 21, 2007)

Do you know how involved you want to be? In other words, a purist with a smoker that uses wood?  I started out with a little electric smoker, I could put my meat and and just have to change the wood occasionally.  I had thermostat that I could adjust the temp of the "hot plate" in the thing...easy as pie to learn on...moved up to a gas fired beast now.


----------



## tom (Mar 21, 2007)

That's definitely one of the first questions I have to ask myself. Like most of you (unless you're retired
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ) some days we have more time than others. I'd like to learn how to use charcoal, but don't know if my first smoker will be that or gas.

Considering gas or charcoal...looking for answers in the new members forum right now.

Tom


----------



## buddy (Mar 21, 2007)

Glad your here Tom. Enjoy all the great information.


----------



## msmith (Mar 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Tom.


----------



## peculiarmike (Mar 21, 2007)

Welcome Tom! Know how the retired thing works, don't know how I ever had time to work! You can get into smoking meats pretty cheap and then if you decide it is not for you (you won't) you are not heavily invested. You can buy an ECB at Lowe's or Wal-Mart for $35-$40 that will produce some fine smoked whatever you put in it. It uses charcoal and wood chunks or chips. If you decide to move on up (you will) you can go to any level from mild to custom built smokers. Regardless, you will always have use for the ECB.
So, gear up and get smokin! You have found the place to find out ANYTHING you need to know, and then some. Just ask. There are NO dumb questions.
Oh yeah, post pictures of what you smoke. We like pictures.


----------



## pomai (Mar 21, 2007)

Me too. It was a nice surprise stumbling upon this new meat smoking site. 

I'm just wondering when everyone on this board will eventually exhaust all their recipes, ideas and experiences in the food-smoking world. The possibilities so far look endless! 

I've been smoking pork for only about 5 years now, and entirely as an amateur hobbiest using my slowly aging but still kickin' 22" Weber Kettle Charcoal grill. Hey... at least it's a Weber! 

The neighbor's pets across the street are beginning to look more interesting now. lol Just kidding!

Aloha and welcome to the club, Tom! 







  <<< That's my favorite smokey-smiley!


----------



## up in smoke (Mar 21, 2007)

Welcome Tom, This is definitely the place to be for a great combination of experience, recipes, comraderie and just a real laid-back pleasant time, plus great food porn (photos). Glad ta meet ya!


----------



## meat~smoker in n.j. (Mar 21, 2007)

Tom, Welcome to SMF, lot`s of great folks here ready to help, pull up a chair & enjoy !!


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 21, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Tom. Glad you found us!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Enjoy!!!!


----------



## cajun_1 (Mar 21, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## gofish (Mar 21, 2007)

Welcome aboard the SMF!  Great folks here .............. you'll see


----------



## lovetosmoke (Mar 21, 2007)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 22, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Tom. Glad you're here! Read up on smokers, get Jeff's 5-day ecourse, and get smokin'... If you need help we're here to help guide you.

Keep Smokin


----------



## salmonclubber (Mar 22, 2007)

hello tom 

fellow gamefisher welcome to the forum hope you enjoy the site as much as i do i think you will be very happy with the great outdoors big block smoker i think it would be a wise choice for you to run down to sportco in fife and check out the smokehollow smoken vault it is made by the same company as the gosm it is a very nice gas smoker priced about the same as the gosm and for the money i think it will be a better smoker but i have never seen one in action like i said it is a nice smoker if you have any more questions aks away there are a lot of helpful people here talk at ya later again welcome
salmonclubber
huey


----------



## tom (Mar 22, 2007)

Hey Huey,

Thanks for directing me to the site! I still haven't made up my mind on propane or charcoal, but I will take a look at the smoker you mentioned. Hopefully I'll be making ribs by next weekend (and with any luck, smoking some fish before too long).

I have a feeling that if smoking becomes a regular thing, both methods (maybe even wood?) might have their place.

Thanks again man, 

Tom


----------



## ultramag (Mar 22, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Tom!!! One of each sounds good to me.


----------



## gunslinger (Mar 23, 2007)

Welcome to SMF.
You'll have to change your name though. Only room enough for one here. Maybe TomTom, or Tommy, or Thomas, or...............................


----------

